# OK I got my results from my Dr.



## Misvenus000

So I went in to get a copy of my Ultrasound of my Thyroid and this is what I see.

Right lobe measures 4.7x1.3x1.2 cm, the Left 3.9x1.0x1.2 cm. The isthmus measures 2mm in AP thickness. (Wtf does that mean?)

Within the lower pole the left lobe, is a small nearly isoechoic slightly heterogeneous nodule with a peripheral hypoechoic rim and mild peripheral vascularity, measuring 7x5x5mm. No other lesions.

This one scares me: 
A complicated lesion is present in the mid to lower pole of the right lobe, predominately anechoic but also with some irregular moderate coarse echogenicity in its central and upper aspect. WIthin the irregular echogenicity, several punctate hyperechoic foci, perhaps with some ringdown artifact (Suggesting ins****ated colloid) Also some mild vascularity is present in the echogenic portion.

No adjacent masses or adenopathy.

Impression
-----------------------
Multinodular thyroid including a complicated 2.4cm cystic nodule in the right lobe, for which fine needle aspiration biopsy is suggested.

OK!!!

So number one, I don't understand any of it. Secondly, I thought my right nodule had calcification, and lastly there are only two nodules not three. My right nodule did grow from 1.7cm to 2.4cm over a year and a half. They did do an FNA (Biopsy) on my right nodule and it came up benign.

Did they screw it up? Do you think they did it wrong??? I don't expect experts but I was only wondering if anyone has any understanding of these words. I'm about to look them up in the dictionary lol


----------



## Misvenus000

Well, thanks anyway guys. Had a lot of on lookers but I don't think anyone has an idea or its too bad to comment. I did some research and this can go two ways. Regardless there is nothing I can do about whats already happening. I'll post back in a few weeks if I do have a confirmed diagnosis. Might just have them take the whole thing out. Wont tolerate this garbage in my body.


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> So I went in to get a copy of my Ultrasound of my Thyroid and this is what I see.
> 
> Right lobe measures 4.7x1.3x1.2 cm, the Left 3.9x1.0x1.2 cm. The isthmus measures 2mm in AP thickness. (Wtf does that mean?)
> 
> Within the lower pole the left lobe, is a small nearly isoechoic slightly heterogeneous nodule with a peripheral hypoechoic rim and mild peripheral vascularity, measuring 7x5x5mm. No other lesions.
> 
> This one scares me:
> A complicated lesion is present in the mid to lower pole of the right lobe, predominately anechoic but also with some irregular moderate coarse echogenicity in its central and upper aspect. WIthin the irregular echogenicity, several punctate hyperechoic foci, perhaps with some ringdown artifact (Suggesting ins****ated colloid) Also some mild vascularity is present in the echogenic portion.
> 
> No adjacent masses or adenopathy.
> 
> Impression
> -----------------------
> Multinodular thyroid including a complicated 2.4cm cystic nodule in the right lobe, for which fine needle aspiration biopsy is suggested.
> 
> OK!!!
> 
> So number one, I don't understand any of it. Secondly, I thought my right nodule had calcification, and lastly there are only two nodules not three. My right nodule did grow from 1.7cm to 2.4cm over a year and a half. They did do an FNA (Biopsy) on my right nodule and it came up benign.
> 
> Did they screw it up? Do you think they did it wrong??? I don't expect experts but I was only wondering if anyone has any understanding of these words. I'm about to look them up in the dictionary lol


Let's face it; your poor thyroid is not healthy. The part that scares you, scares me too.

To be honest w/you, you may be better off just to go straight on to ENT and have this out. Just an opinion.

AP is anterior/posterior position.

Ringdown artifact is the same as comet tail artifact.

Here is some info. I think truly, it should come out and the sooner the better.

http://files.aium.org/jumTestArticles/30061.pdf

http://radiographics.rsna.org/content/27/3/847.full


----------



## Octavia

I agree with Andros. If it were me, I'd be making an appointment with an ENT.


----------



## joplin1975

Minimally, I'd get the largest nodule biopsied. No one is try to alarm you...recall that thyroid cancer is really easily treatable...but no one wants to see you brushed off either.


----------



## Misvenus000

Thanks so much everyone. I really appreciate the comments. I know it doesn't look good. I personally would like to see my thyroid removed... period.. but I know it doesn't work that way. I do have a few questions though. I did have the largest one FNA'ed and they told me it was benign. Do you think they screwed that up or can it go from normal to malignant? I wonder because I don't know if I should be kicking someone in the butt for screwing up lol. Should I recommend having my blood work done again? The full panel was cleared. How come they clear me though blood work then have this pop up? Is that normal to have normal blood work with a nodule? And finally, would an ENT be better off rather than an Endocrinologist? Regardless, I do have an appointment with an Endo coming soon. Do you think I should make one with an ENT just to be safe?

I went to the doctors from having a really bad sore throat a month back. My White Cell Count came back normal. If I had any sort of cancer would that show elevated cells? I apologize for all the questions. I am so very new at this. Any answers are greatly appreciated. It helps to know I have others to talk to. Makes things a little easier. hugs2


----------



## joplin1975

Okay, so things can change over time. Just because it comes back benign once doesn't mean it will always be benign. This is why thyroid nodules are usually monitored...if there are changes or growth, often times a FNA is revisited. My old adm assistant has biopsies every 6 months (I have no idea why she just doesn't remove it or something, but...).

Also, if you looked at only TSH, FT4, and FT3, my blood work was basically normal. I did have TSI and a high TPO, but that's often not tested. I don't believe your white blood count would change, but I'm not sure.

My endo does not do FNA, but some do. Sometimes a radiologist does them. My surgeon did mine. I did make my appointment with my surgeon before I saw my endo...I knew the endo appointment would come first, but I really wanted to get a second opinion, or at least get the ball rolling with a surgeon so, if needed, surgery could be done as soon as possible.


----------



## Misvenus000

Ok I got ya. That gives me, at least, to a specific degree of understanding. I don't think I will ever understand it all but I can at least try! Hoping to see if there is anything else that needs to be done so we can get this ball rolling soon. If I can I will be requesting removal of said Nodules. Eviction is in order! If its not supposed to be there I would like it removed!!

My throat has been bothering me lately  Making me worried all the more to get it done sooner. I don't know if its the weather, because my ears hurt from fluids and allergies, or if its from whats growing on my thyroid. Blah!! So frustrating. I wish there was an "easy" button for this crap. Thanks everyone. I am feeling the support here in VA <3


----------



## Octavia

Joplin is correct...benign today doesn't mean benign forever. Plus, the FNA is a small sample of the tissue that's in there. We hope that it is fully representative of what's going on, but it may or may not be.

All of my labwork was always normal, but in the end, that meant nothing--I still had cancer.

And one more thought...my nodule, when it was ultrasounded, was over 2.5 cm. It was visible from the outside of my neck, and it was causing discomfort. For me, the FNA was just a formality--regardless of what it showed, two ENTs suggested I get the thyroid lobe removed based on the size and discomfort alone.


----------



## Misvenus000

I'm not having a good day today. I'm getting stressed out. Mainly because I am starting to feel the nodule on my right side. I'm so tempted to run to the ER although there is nothing they can do about it. I just feel so violated to have this crap in my throat regardless if it is cancerous or not. I want it removed  My lymph nodes feel a little swollen today. I'm just so scared


----------



## Octavia

No need to go to the ER....they won't do anything.

Please do your best to relax. Thyroid issues take time to sort out. You are already on the right track. Don't let it consume you...worrying about it and stressing out won't help. (Believe me...we've all been there, and it didn't help us, either!)


----------



## Misvenus000

Yeah I was thinking the same. They wont do anything for me. I already knew that. I am just so frustrated! I'm thinking its not my lymph node but my ears that have been filled with fluid for a few days from my allergies. My allergies have been awful this year. Its been predominate through the state of Virginia as the worst allergy season to date. Every time I swallow my ears pop. Its brutal!! lol Thanks for the kind words. It helps to know your not alone. I also believe it's important to have people in your life who support you.


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> Ok I got ya. That gives me, at least, to a specific degree of understanding. I don't think I will ever understand it all but I can at least try! Hoping to see if there is anything else that needs to be done so we can get this ball rolling soon. If I can I will be requesting removal of said Nodules. Eviction is in order! If its not supposed to be there I would like it removed!!
> 
> My throat has been bothering me lately  Making me worried all the more to get it done sooner. I don't know if its the weather, because my ears hurt from fluids and allergies, or if its from whats growing on my thyroid. Blah!! So frustrating. I wish there was an "easy" button for this crap. Thanks everyone. I am feeling the support here in VA <3


We are a caring bunch and many many here have had a lot of experience w/ this stuff. Sad but true. The best part though is that everyone is doing well and now spend time here on this board helping others.


----------



## Misvenus000

So, last night I gave in and went to the Patient first to check my ears. Both ears were filled with fluid. I had more than one lymph node swollen in my neck. The Dr read my Ultrasound and wanted to do a WBC count. It came back fine. Today I wake up and my armpits are tender and my sides. In between my legs, inner thighs, its tender. I finally got my phone call to the Endocrinologist. They had "Urgency" on my paperwork three times. Apparently its important to see me tomorrow afternoon. Mind you, the closest appointment they had was in August. Two questions:

Why are my lymph nodes going crazy and my blood work came back normal? I have the panel here with me. Its a bunch of numbers and letters. She told me there was nothing in the paperwork concerning my lymph nodes. I could very well be fighting an infection of some sort because my ears are filled with fluid. I've been feeling under the weather and my throat still hurts a bit. Not a lot but irritating.

Do you think I am catching something early?

I cried myself silly this morning. I was upset that my husband took off work tomorrow to go with me. In a way I don't want him to be there. I don't need everyone else upset if I'm sick. He lost his father to Esophageal cancer. The last thing he needs right now is his wife being sick. I wouldn't be worried about the nodule if my lymph nodes weren't irritated. I don't know why my life is spiraling out of control. Just last week nothing was wrong with me. Now everything is wrong with me. I am so upset and don't want anyone to comfort me but on the other hand I don't want to die. I'm scared and guarded at the same time.


----------



## polly

Misvenus - I' sorry you are having such a rough time. I wish I had some answers for you. I know what is feels like to go from being healthy and then all of a sudden you have things going on in your body you never dreamed of.
You sound like me, worrying about others before yourself.

The waiting and the unknown is much worse! Looking at lab reports can be overwhelming and like most of us we always read the worst in to things. It's easier said than done but try not to stress as much. Prayerfully you will get some good news at your doctors visit.

Thoughts & prayers with you :hugs:


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> So, last night I gave in and went to the Patient first to check my ears. Both ears were filled with fluid. I had more than one lymph node swollen in my neck. The Dr read my Ultrasound and wanted to do a WBC count. It came back fine. Today I wake up and my armpits are tender and my sides. In between my legs, inner thighs, its tender. I finally got my phone call to the Endocrinologist. They had "Urgency" on my paperwork three times. Apparently its important to see me tomorrow afternoon. Mind you, the closest appointment they had was in August. Two questions:
> 
> Why are my lymph nodes going crazy and my blood work came back normal? I have the panel here with me. Its a bunch of numbers and letters. She told me there was nothing in the paperwork concerning my lymph nodes. I could very well be fighting an infection of some sort because my ears are filled with fluid. I've been feeling under the weather and my throat still hurts a bit. Not a lot but irritating.
> 
> Do you think I am catching something early?
> 
> I cried myself silly this morning. I was upset that my husband took off work tomorrow to go with me. In a way I don't want him to be there. I don't need everyone else upset if I'm sick. He lost his father to Esophageal cancer. The last thing he needs right now is his wife being sick. I wouldn't be worried about the nodule if my lymph nodes weren't irritated. I don't know why my life is spiraling out of control. Just last week nothing was wrong with me. Now everything is wrong with me. I am so upset and don't want anyone to comfort me but on the other hand I don't want to die. I'm scared and guarded at the same time.


Sometimes life comes at you hard. I am so sorry for all your troubles and I am saying a prayer for you.

Sending also, good thoughts, good Karma and White Light your way.

Let us know when you can.


----------



## Octavia

It sounds to me like you do have some sort of infection you are fighting, and it's wearing you down...on top of the worrying about what's going on with your thyroid.

Did you get tested for any infections?


----------



## katbid23

Ms V, You almost sound like you are in "panic" mode. You have to take deep breaths and try to relax. The worrying and stress will only compound your issues. I was where you are about 18 months ago. Everyone here knows what it feels like to stress and worry about the unknown. All we can do is offer some support through our own experiences. One thing I learned from the whole experience was to take control and be in charge of my medical treatment. Learn as much as you can by talking to others with similiar conditions and by reading as much as you can. By doing this, you will find yourself with more knowledge and the ability to dispher the BS doctors can throw at you. I wish you the best of luck and I know you will be fine. Just stay positive and don't PANIC! Remember to not only focus on the negative possible outcomes, but also focus on the possible positive outcomes. This is a very long journey but you will make it. Remember in any situation at all, a positive attitude is winning part of the battle. Take care and keep us posted. And keep all your records as well.


----------



## Octavia

Well said, katbid!


----------



## Misvenus000

You have no idea how appreciative I am from all of your messages. I am very blessed to find you guys and I wouldn't have it any other way. I was in a really bad funk yesterday. I found out that a grandmother who picks up her granddaughter at my daughters school had Thyroid cancer. I told her about my situation and she calmed me down. She talk to me about a lot and she says there is nothing to worry about. Although things can be scary there is no room for stress. It makes your body work even harder. I was also told that the Thyroid can cause the lymph nodes to react. At least thats what she told me. I do not believe I am fighting an infection but I do know that my lymph nodes are not bothersome today. Maybe it was all from my stress. The lymph nodes in my neck were present but that could have been from all the mucus in my ears. It could also be from the Thyroid. Because the thyroid sends off different signals the lymph nodes go haywire and they tend to puff up a bit. You cannot see them from the naked eye but they feel tender.

I told my mom I needed her with me today. Today is the day I am seeing my Endocrinologist. She will be with me. My husband will be home with the kids. I do have support and I am taking all of it! I am appreciating all of it. I will be there in about 2 hours so when I get back I will let you guys know what they say. I have both lab's from the ultrasound and the blood work from Sunday. Lets hope she can give me an idea of what I am looking forward to.

Thanks again for everything <3


----------



## Octavia

Best wishes for a productive appointment!!!


----------



## Misvenus000

Ok so, here's what happened. She did a lot of looking and explaining. She did see the nodule just poking out of my thyroid from my neck. She made me swallow water while she kept her hands on the thyroid. She then explained to me that my doctor did not send the original measurements from the first ultrasound in 2010 so now I have to wait and see if it did indeed grow. Don't ask me why they didn't send it before. If it did indeed grow I will have yet another biopsy. We both had a good look at the ultrasound pictures and on one half of the nodule it is filled with fluid. On the other half it looks like specs which she said was the calcification. My neck hurts and my lymph nodes in my neck are tender. I think I might be coming down with a cold. I did explain to her about my tender lymph nodes but she said its usually not from the thyroid nodules. Now I have no idea what its from but I will continue to take vitamin C and hope I start to feel better. I do have an ENT appointment on the 23rd so maybe they can give me more insight. For now I have to wait until I hear from the Endo if my nodule did in fact grow. I really hate this waiting game


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> Ok so, here's what happened. She did a lot of looking and explaining. She did see the nodule just poking out of my thyroid from my neck. She made me swallow water while she kept her hands on the thyroid. She then explained to me that my doctor did not send the original measurements from the first ultrasound in 2010 so now I have to wait and see if it did indeed grow. Don't ask me why they didn't send it before. If it did indeed grow I will have yet another biopsy. We both had a good look at the ultrasound pictures and on one half of the nodule it is filled with fluid. On the other half it looks like specs which she said was the calcification. My neck hurts and my lymph nodes in my neck are tender. I think I might be coming down with a cold. I did explain to her about my tender lymph nodes but she said its usually not from the thyroid nodules. Now I have no idea what its from but I will continue to take vitamin C and hope I start to feel better. I do have an ENT appointment on the 23rd so maybe they can give me more insight. For now I have to wait until I hear from the Endo if my nodule did in fact grow. I really hate this waiting game


If there is anything calcified (solid) it does need to be biopsied. Don't take no for an answer. The size has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Misvenus000

well, I'm not. My nodule on the right, the one that is larger, is tender to the touch. If I leave it alone it doesn't hurt but if I put my hands on it, its tender. I am scared to death. I still have my ENT on the 23rd. I believe I am being brushed off and I feel like my lymph nodes in my neck, under my arms, and my groin (just between the part where my groin and my legs meet) are swollen enough to irritate but not hurt. You cannot see it from the naked eye but they feel bothersome. Its not everyday though. I feel like it pops up every time I notice it. Maybe its just my nerves getting to me. I just don't want to be overlooked. Its been a very busy three days. I don't feel tired or sick. Just P***ed off! Ears are still a bit tender from the fluid. I got my period last night. So that's one of the reasons I'm irked


----------



## Misvenus000

I went back to have my original biopsy looked over. They told me it did grow 70% more from a year and a half ago. Now I wait till Thursday for my Endocrinologist to biopsy the nodule once more. My WBC count is normal. Blood counts are normal. It could very well be benign but I would like for it to be removed because it could get bigger or it could result into something else that I do not want. They are telling me that I should just keep an eye on it every 6 months. I'm so frustrated and confused. Irritated is more like it. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> I went back to have my original biopsy looked over. They told me it did grow 70% more from a year and a half ago. Now I wait till Thursday for my Endocrinologist to biopsy the nodule once more. My WBC count is normal. Blood counts are normal. It could very well be benign but I would like for it to be removed because it could get bigger or it could result into something else that I do not want. They are telling me that I should just keep an eye on it every 6 months. I'm so frustrated and confused. Irritated is more like it. I hate this waiting game.


Did they do Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab?

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

70% is quite a large change in a short time!


----------



## Octavia

Misvenus000 said:


> I went back to have my original biopsy looked over. They told me it did grow 70% more from a year and a half ago. Now I wait till Thursday for my Endocrinologist to biopsy the nodule once more. My WBC count is normal. Blood counts are normal. It could very well be benign but I would like for it to be removed because it could get bigger or it could result into something else that I do not want. They are telling me that I should just keep an eye on it every 6 months. I'm so frustrated and confused. Irritated is more like it. I hate this waiting game.


Your ENT might have a different opinion/treatment plan when you see him or her later this month.  Especially if you are experiencing discomfort or pain.


----------



## Misvenus000

Every thyroid blood test that could have been done has been given to me a month or so before I had my ultrasound. I fasted. My internal medicine doctor evaluated and took my blood panel. I had the Dermatologist look at my blood work. I had a Gynecologist look at it. My Endocrinologist looked at my blood work as well. They are more than welcome to take more blood if it helps. I was just wondering if it was possible to have a calcified nodule irritate the thyroid to form a cystic overlay. Literally half of my nodule, in the ultrasound, looks like it has rice in it, the other half is fluid. The extra fluid could have formed within the last year and a half to double its size. Even if my blood work comes back normal I know you can still have cancer in the thyroid. I just don't know what type. There are 4 types and Folicular has 4 separate types within the cancer. Half of the information I am given, I have no idea what I am looking at. The only thing I can do is wait, see what other blood work they give me, and wait to see what the biopsy says. All I can do at this moment is pray that it is not horrible news. Something I can live with is good enough for me.

As for the discomfort I believe its associated with my allergies at the moment. Its like a scratchy feeling. No force to swallow or pain while swallowing. I don't have a swelling or obstruction. I have been told, from another informant for thyroid issues, that I can ask for them to remove it BUT it can cause more bad than good if there is nothing within the nodule. SO I am still crawling the wall with that idea. I just don't like to have things in my body that does not belong. I will be seeing my ENT on the 23rd for his/her opinion. I think a second opinion is important.


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> Every thyroid blood test that could have been done has been given to me a month or so before I had my ultrasound. I fasted. My internal medicine doctor evaluated and took my blood panel. I had the Dermatologist look at my blood work. I had a Gynecologist look at it. My Endocrinologist looked at my blood work as well. They are more than welcome to take more blood if it helps. I was just wondering if it was possible to have a calcified nodule irritate the thyroid to form a cystic overlay. Literally half of my nodule, in the ultrasound, looks like it has rice in it, the other half is fluid. The extra fluid could have formed within the last year and a half to double its size. Even if my blood work comes back normal I know you can still have cancer in the thyroid. I just don't know what type. There are 4 types and Folicular has 4 separate types within the cancer. Half of the information I am given, I have no idea what I am looking at. The only thing I can do is wait, see what other blood work they give me, and wait to see what the biopsy says. All I can do at this moment is pray that it is not horrible news. Something I can live with is good enough for me.
> 
> As for the discomfort I believe its associated with my allergies at the moment. Its like a scratchy feeling. No force to swallow or pain while swallowing. I don't have a swelling or obstruction. I have been told, from another informant for thyroid issues, that I can ask for them to remove it BUT it can cause more bad than good if there is nothing within the nodule. SO I am still crawling the wall with that idea. I just don't like to have things in my body that does not belong. I will be seeing my ENT on the 23rd for his/her opinion. I think a second opinion is important.


I could not agree more; a second opinion is essential. Hurry up the 23rd.. I hate waiting; don't you?


----------



## joplin1975

You could certainly have a calcified nodule and a cystic nodule near enough to each other that there's some overlay. Or, you could just have one large complex nodule (complex = part solid, part fluid). It's really hard to tell.

Most thyroid cancers are papillary or follicular -- both are easily treatable and the treatment protocol is virtually the same. The other two are always possibilities, but are much, much more unlikely.


----------



## Misvenus000

The waiting is the worst part. I find that I have good days/moments then I have bad days/moments where I am paralyzed with fear. Although I am constantly told that thyroid cancer is very treatable I cannot help to fear of spreading due to a sore throat or tender lymph nodes (or lack there of due to my doctor telling me they are not swollen) I believe my muscles are tensing to the point of body aches. Which I know is a horrible thing to do. Relaxing and being positive is so important but it is gut wrenching hard to cope with. I would rather know what is going on so I can deal with it instead of waiting and not knowing at all. My ears hurt, my throat is tender, and I just know I have something going on with my thyroid. I research how thyroid cancer does not show high T levels or any abnormality at all which means I am almost 80% sure I have thyroid cancer.

These debilitating fears cannot continue on. I must know what is going on and I must know what I am dealing with. I do not want this to spread anywhere else if it is cancerous. I am petrified that they will not remove it fast enough. I am happy to know I have others that can relate but I feel as though I am blind to the positive words due to the fear of being out of control of this disease. It makes me live a life of solitude and constant worry regardless if I am having a good day or not. It just weighs on the back of my mind like the pink elephant in the room. We all know its there but we are not talking about it. Please forgive my ranting and discourse. I am just angry, frustrated, petrified, and fed up. <3

I also wanted to add that your words are very helpful. I tend to come back here and read the posts which help me get back into my center and relax. Please keep them coming! You have no idea how important they are to me and how much I appreciate them.


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> The waiting is the worst part. I find that I have good days/moments then I have bad days/moments where I am paralyzed with fear. Although I am constantly told that thyroid cancer is very treatable I cannot help to fear of spreading due to a sore throat or tender lymph nodes (or lack there of due to my doctor telling me they are not swollen) I believe my muscles are tensing to the point of body aches. Which I know is a horrible thing to do. Relaxing and being positive is so important but it is gut wrenching hard to cope with. I would rather know what is going on so I can deal with it instead of waiting and not knowing at all. My ears hurt, my throat is tender, and I just know I have something going on with my thyroid. I research how thyroid cancer does not show high T levels or any abnormality at all which means I am almost 80% sure I have thyroid cancer.
> 
> These debilitating fears cannot continue on. I must know what is going on and I must know what I am dealing with. I do not want this to spread anywhere else if it is cancerous. I am petrified that they will not remove it fast enough. I am happy to know I have others that can relate but I feel as though I am blind to the positive words due to the fear of being out of control of this disease. It makes me live a life of solitude and constant worry regardless if I am having a good day or not. It just weighs on the back of my mind like the pink elephant in the room. We all know its there but we are not talking about it. Please forgive my ranting and discourse. I am just angry, frustrated, petrified, and fed up. <3
> 
> I also wanted to add that your words are very helpful. I tend to come back here and read the posts which help me get back into my center and relax. Please keep them coming! You have no idea how important they are to me and how much I appreciate them.


Boy.............from your description, it sure sounds like it. For that reason, I am so glad you are here, so glad you are being proactive.

We are in your corner all the way and do take note of the fact that we have a "lot" of cancer survivors here. While it was hell when they went through it; most if not all have a quality of life now. Cancer free!!!

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

We will hold your hand all the way!!


----------



## Misvenus000

Second biopsy (FNA) by my own Endocrinologist on Friday @ 1:30. Apparently my Endocrinologist does her own biopsies which, I guess, is a good thing. Shes been doing this for 20 years. I am confident she will do the best. If I need to have my thyroid removed she has two ENT's that are recommended. I still have my own ENT that I still have to see on the 23rd. I don't know if I should keep it or just let my Endo take care of it all.

Really scared because she scheduled it so soon but glad to know its THIS soon. Over the fence with it all. I am 30 years old so I hope this is caught, if anything, very early. will post if anything comes of it. <3


----------



## Misvenus000

I'm so frustrated. So angry. For some reason and I don't know why. I had my biopsy on Friday so now I wait to hear some news. They took more blood from me but only because I told them the joints in my jaw were painful. I think it was mainly from stress. She took notes from the blood work that was from February. She didn't think there was anything wrong with my blood work.

That biopsy hurt like heck! They only numbed the top part of my skin. I didn't feel the pinch as much but the pressure was unbearable. I had my neck numbed in the hospital the first time I had the biopsy. Today I sit and wait although its Sunday. My kids gave me a cold. My body is achy, my throat is sore, and my sinuses are plugged up  Its a nasty rainy day. All this stress and I feel alone. I figured I could come here and see how everyone was doing. Wanted to post about the biopsy. ALSO, had a lady approach me in my daughters school. I had the bandages on my neck and my arm from the doctor visit. She was wondering if I had a thyroid biopsy. I, of course, said yes. This lady is my hero. Shes got non hodgkins lymphoma and all sorts of auto immune problems. She had only 6 months to live when diagnosed. Shes been surviving it all for over a year without conventional medication. She told me they noticed a few nodules on her thyroid and asked me if it hurt. She was asking ME if it would hurt.. I was just amazed how much strength she had but was a true person underneath it all. A lot of friends or people in general have been diagnosed with MS or Cancer in the past year. I am just stunned. I feel like were too young for this crap. I will be 31 next month. She opened my eyes to what could be wrong with me. She made me realize that things could be worse. I received her phone number and tried to text her but I didn't get a response. I don't want to bother her but I swear she was a gift to make me realize how important life is and how significant my life means to me and my children. I personally don't want to deal with this garbage anymore though. I feel like I've been through enough. *Waves white flag*


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> I'm so frustrated. So angry. For some reason and I don't know why. I had my biopsy on Friday so now I wait to hear some news. They took more blood from me but only because I told them the joints in my jaw were painful. I think it was mainly from stress. She took notes from the blood work that was from February. She didn't think there was anything wrong with my blood work.
> 
> That biopsy hurt like heck! They only numbed the top part of my skin. I didn't feel the pinch as much but the pressure was unbearable. I had my neck numbed in the hospital the first time I had the biopsy. Today I sit and wait although its Sunday. My kids gave me a cold. My body is achy, my throat is sore, and my sinuses are plugged up  Its a nasty rainy day. All this stress and I feel alone. I figured I could come here and see how everyone was doing. Wanted to post about the biopsy. ALSO, had a lady approach me in my daughters school. I had the bandages on my neck and my arm from the doctor visit. She was wondering if I had a thyroid biopsy. I, of course, said yes. This lady is my hero. Shes got non hodgkins lymphoma and all sorts of auto immune problems. She had only 6 months to live when diagnosed. Shes been surviving it all for over a year without conventional medication. She told me they noticed a few nodules on her thyroid and asked me if it hurt. She was asking ME if it would hurt.. I was just amazed how much strength she had but was a true person underneath it all. A lot of friends or people in general have been diagnosed with MS or Cancer in the past year. I am just stunned. I feel like were too young for this crap. I will be 31 next month. She opened my eyes to what could be wrong with me. She made me realize that things could be worse. I received her phone number and tried to text her but I didn't get a response. I don't want to bother her but I swear she was a gift to make me realize how important life is and how significant my life means to me and my children. I personally don't want to deal with this garbage anymore though. I feel like I've been through enough. *Waves white flag*


How nice of you to come here today and share this wonderful story. I always will say that the Good Lord (or whatever you believe in) puts special people in our lives for a reason.

I wish I could give you a hug in person but a cyber hug will have to do and you are not alone. A litte slow here today but you know the others will be along.


----------



## susieintexas

My FNA hurt like hell too. They didn't numb anything. She said the shot to numb was more painful than the FNA and to just count to 10 and it would be over... well she did 5, yes FIVE FNAs, and counting to 10 each time sucked.

ALL of mine came back clear but the still sent me for surgery. It took me over a month to get in with the only endocrine surgeon here in Dallas (I didn't want to use an ent). By the time I saw her, I had a second mass on the left side. She did not repeat the FNA thank goodness.

I am about 10 days post TT right now, waiting on pathology. We do lots of waiting. Waiting on FNAs, waiting on surgery, waiting on path, waiting on RAI, waiting on our next set of labs... wait, wait, wait.


----------



## joplin1975

I'm sorry you are having such a rough time.  I remember feeling completely overwhelmed and was having trouble staying on top of my anxiety. You will have answers soon and you will feel better soon. Hang in there.


----------



## Misvenus000

The waiting is definitely brutal. I am so sick of it! I know you guys can relate. Even if it is bad news, I WANT TO KNOW so I can stop wondering and start feeling better and they can fix it. Went to a 24 hour clinic about my jaw pain. I couldn't take it anymore. My ears were painful! Last time I had an ear infection was when I was 10. They told me my neck lymph nodes were a bit swollen. They gave me some antibiotics Cephalexin and sent me on my way. Made me nervous that my neck lymph nodes are swollen. Even if its just a head cold, still makes me nervous due to my fast growing nodule. My ears are itchy, my throat is sore. I know its a cold. So, just taking my meds and shutting up so I wont stress lol.

Susie, if you don't mind me asking, how did they find out about your lymph nodes being affected? Since mine are a bit swollen I was curious. Thanks for all of the support. I am truly thankful.

ETA: My Lymph nodes are a little swollen, movable, and painful/tender. I've heard that hard lymph nodes and non painful are the ones to worry about. Is that true?


----------



## susieintexas

I have no idea on the lymph nodes pain vs non pain.

I can tell you mine did not hurt. My surgeon never mentioned them but when I came out of surgery I was told she removed the thyroid and two lymph nodes. I was surprised and didn't expect it. When I questioned her she made it seem like it was part of normal procedure to remove lymph nodes. My gut tells me she thinks they might have been cancerous but she did not say that.

My mom was diagnosed with non-Hodgkins lymphoma when I was two, she was 33. It was already stage 4 and it was determined that she had cancer while pregnant with me. It hangs in the back of my mind that, THAT is what this is but I won't know for sure WHAT this is until the 29th when I go for post op. I called to try to get my path results today and the nurse refused, saying the Dr would go over them in detail on the 29th. ugh!


----------



## joplin1975

Mine never hurt either. They weren't swollen and looked totally normal on the ultrasound. In fact, the one that WAS swollen (likely from a bee sting) was totally normal.

The non-swollen ones (for me) were the cancerous nodes.


----------



## Misvenus000

That makes me feel a little better. Not saying mine wont be but at least it put my mind at ease for a little while till she calls me. I'm having all of the symptoms of an upper respiratory infection. Nasty back drip, sore throat, sinus pain and pressure, ear pain. If I didn't then my mind would be going crazy right now. It doesn't help that my nodule grew within 70% in a year and a half then have my lymph nodes swell from an infection. Like adding insult to injury. The worst timing ever! Thanks for that <3

Susie, I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. I could just imagine what your feeling right now. My aunt had thyroid problems but she didn't have cancer. Cancer does not run in my family (as far as I know) but thyroid problems do. Our family is not close knit so I don't know the full extent of her issues. I don't know if she died of cancer or not. I hope you hear good news. Even if its not, at least they already did the proper measures and removed it. I wish they could to mine! I don't like the idea of ultrasounds once every 6 months then another biopsy if it grew again. I would rather them take it out and go from there. *hugs* for you.


----------



## Misvenus000

UPDATE: Went into the ENT to get a second opinion. Apparently he has my biopsy results. Well, my biopsy results came back inconclusive. He didn't have the previous pathology report from 2010 which doesn't make sense because I requested it. BUT apparently, just because the Endocrinologist has all of the paperwork, they cannot send the notes from the ENT I went to in North Carolina. Now I have to call them, have them fax a release form, fax it back, have the paperwork send to my new ENT here in Virginia, THEN go back in on June 19th and he will make the final decision if he wants to remove the right lobe entirely. I was so scared because I came in for a second opinion and he ALREADY had my results. I wanted to go in with my husband. I went and did it ALONE. Very scary to do it by myself. Very blessed that it was not a definitive positive but stressed out to play another stupid waiting game till June  So sick of this game...


----------



## joplin1975

The waiting game is absolutely the worst part. Did he give you any more information other than inconclusive?


----------



## Misvenus000

He said something about normal follicular cells? Something along the lines of no calcification which makes no sense because on the ultrasound itself it is calcified. He did say there were questionable cells but I cannot remember what was written. I should have written it down. I was just so nervous I blanked out. I tend to do that a lot when I'm faced with that sort of stress *sigh* He did not have the pathology report from the previous biopsy so he could not tell me what changed and what did not. This is why he said it was inconclusive. More or less he did state it was not a significant yes but he didn't want to say anything until the 2010 report was in his hand. I apologize if I cannot give you any other info on this. I was so confused and I didn't understand much due to him not having any really good answers for me. Now I have to wait again after I go back in June. I don't know why he can't just call me and say yes remove it or no. I don't need this crap. My birthday is June 14th. I go in on the 19th. Will not be a good birthday present....


----------



## joplin1975

Oh, I can relate. We spent our tenth anniversary in my surgeons office, discussing the ins and outs of thyroid cancer surgery and treatment. It was not the dream vacation we planned on...but ya know what? It turned out ok and he tells me that now that my thyroid is out, I am more annoying than I ever was. :-D

Sometimes they give you an estimation -- say, 15% likely it is cancer. I was just wondering if he gave you that info, but I understand why he didn't. Hang in there...I know the appointment feels light years away but it will be here before you know it.


----------



## Andros

Misvenus000 said:


> UPDATE: Went into the ENT to get a second opinion. Apparently he has my biopsy results. Well, my biopsy results came back inconclusive. He didn't have the previous pathology report from 2010 which doesn't make sense because I requested it. BUT apparently, just because the Endocrinologist has all of the paperwork, they cannot send the notes from the ENT I went to in North Carolina. Now I have to call them, have them fax a release form, fax it back, have the paperwork send to my new ENT here in Virginia, THEN go back in on June 19th and he will make the final decision if he wants to remove the right lobe entirely. I was so scared because I came in for a second opinion and he ALREADY had my results. I wanted to go in with my husband. I went and did it ALONE. Very scary to do it by myself. Very blessed that it was not a definitive positive but stressed out to play another stupid waiting game till June  So sick of this game...


I am glad you went to ENT. You must let us know what transpires. Usually inconclusive does raise an eyebrow. So, your ENT sounds on the beam. Have confidence in that. Bottom line here!


----------



## susieintexas

My gut says plan for surgery. An inconclusive FNA and a 2.5cm nodule would suggest surgery to me. I would come armed with questions about what type of surgery- total or partial and why? If they are only planning on doing partial I would insist on freeze biopsies to be done during surgery. That way if cancer is present they can remove the other half right then and there. The last thing you want is to do a partial, wait two weeks get a cancer diagnoses and have to have a second surgery to remove the other half.


----------

